# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Serious Commission: Giant D&D World Map

## RyanP

Hello everyone.

Ive got a large world map project I would like to commission. Style would be Mike Schley-ish (and yes, I tried to hire him directly but hes not currently taking commissions) or J. Edward (have not tried to contact him yet), and the end product will be printed on a custom pull down roller map at 4 x 6 size. Details:

- Looking for a high rez image I can Photoshop names and details over (because Im not going to drag a cartographer through that nightmare);
- The adventures I run are both Eberron and Faerun-themed, so I want to combine the two into one giant world containing elements of both (avoiding any infringement on any other cartographers intellectual property);
- The map would be one giant continent with some outlying islands, Khorvaire-style;
- Map needs a nice border, a key, and a scale;
- Map will have all geographic elements seen in both Faerun and Eberron;

*Budget*: flexible, professional-level. By no means cheap. This is a big project and I am looking for top-shelf work, with an artist whos agreeable to collaboration. I get that if I keep asking for changes, thats going to run the price up and Im okay with that; the end product is what matters most to me. Im not a difficult person to work with, and I pay on time, every time, with no nonsense.

*Further work*: This world map is the first project in what I hope will be several collaborations. Ideally I would have more detailed maps of the most-travelled, densely populated areas, and a town map or two for the largest towns. I am looking to build a good working relationship with an artist I can continue to work with.

*Stylistic Note*: Obviously, there are as many styles as there are cartographers and artists here. That I am more particular to one style or another doesnt mean I dont respect the work of every artist whose work appears here; you are all immensely talented. That said, I dont want to waste anyones time, so I pulled up the CC Awards poster and looked it over, and here are the artists whose styles best represent what Im looking for: Lesopeso, Max, Mike Schley, Ascension, Aerius, Auth, Still Pond, J. Edward, and Torsten. If you dont make maps in this style but still want a shot at the commission, hell, Id be happy to look at your work (I meanI love maps so). The reason for this note is just to say if youre way, way off these styles, despite being an awesome artist, the aesthetic probably isnt going to match what I need.

Thank you very much for reading, everyone. Please feel free to ask any questions!

----------


## vb.maps

Hello, Ryan!

This project sounds amazing! You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/

If you are interested feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com

Thank you in advance!

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Ryan,

That's quite a project you've got there - I deal in hand-painted maps with calligraphed place-names, I'd be able to paint that on canvas for you and safely deliver it. My portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/, and my previous largest map was 3' by 5'. I can be contacted at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## ThomasR

Hi Ryan,

You might want to specify a deadline if you have one because this is a huge undertaking.

Cheers !

----------


## TheDwarf

Hello Ryan,

I'm very interested in your project. Big fan of Schley I tried to imitate his word for some of my maps, smaller than yours, tho. That size would be some serious work.
I will give you specific links to those maps but please take a look to the rest of my work in case something catches your eye.

You can contact me at :
email - sergiocolauttiart@gmail.com 
Instagram - https://www.instagram.com/sergio_colautti/?hl=en

The Atruaghin Clans - https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfa...lans-806148342
Region 01 - https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfa...uiel-806419540
Region 02 - https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfa...wald-806419549
Small Village 01 - https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfa...lage-806147912
Small Village 02 - https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfa...lage-806147919
Hamlet - https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfa...mlet-806147374

My Maps Gallery - https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfa.../69837542/maps

Cheers,

Sergio

----------


## RyanP

> Hi Ryan,
> 
> You might want to specify a deadline if you have one because this is a huge undertaking.
> 
> Cheers !


Yes, good point, sorry about that. NO firm deadline; open to several weeks. Could be all wrapped up early summer and I'd be happy. Good work takes time...

----------


## Kate2192

Hey Ryan, my name is Kate Moody I’m a freelance cartographer and illustrator and I am interested in the project. My portfolio can be viewed at https://kate_moody.artstation.com, and if you feel my skills could be useful to you please email me at kateam@optonline.net.

----------


## Josiah VE

Hey Ryan, 

I'd love to work on this project with you. I draw inspiration and have learned a lot from the styles of those artists.

I have worked on some large projects in the past, such as *this map of Annydwyr.*
The *World of Arcannan* is another large world map I completed. 

You can check out my portfolio here: https://www.blackhawkcartography.com/portfolio.html

Get in touch with me at josiahve@outlook.com if you are interested in my work. 

Cheers,
Josiah

----------


## arsheesh

Hi Ryan,

Sounds like a fun project.  My own style is similar to some of the artists you mentioned and my commission schedule will be opening up in about a week.  I'd be interested in discussing the details of this project further with you.  Here is a link to my *Portfolio*.  You may contact me directly at: tad@iconicmaps.com.

Cheers,
Tad

----------


## Ralaris

Hey Ryan,

I would certainly be interested in your project I have a commission style that I did my own fan art version of Deven Rue's Wildemount map. I haven't done anything (that is finished) in that style of the size you are looking for but please take a look and see if that is something you would be interested in.

Check it out on my website.

www.ralarismaps.com

You can also email me at ralarismaps@gmail.com if you have any questions for me.

Kay

RalarisMaps

----------


## PaperGriffin

Hi Ryan,

If this commission is still available, I would also like to put myself forward.

You can find examples of my work on instagram and my own website: https://www.instagram.com/papergriffin/  and  http://abbissart.com/paper-griffin.html

You can contact me at: papergriffin@abbissart.com

Regards
Jon

----------


## RyanP

Thanks for all the responses folks; some serious talent here for lucky me to choose from. I've sent some emails out directly with some additional questions, and once I hear back I'll be making a decision.

Very grateful to everyone who's contacted me!

----------


## Naima

Hi I might be interested in this, feel free to contact me directly on deviant art or my mail there ...

https://www.deviantart.com/n-a-i-m-a...aps-and-worlds

tonelstef @ msn dot com

----------

